

Particle only nature of light - vedil
http://www.natureoflight-particleonly.com/domain.html

======
JoeAltmaier
What a crock! As if diffraction exists only in atmosphere? At atomic level,
there is no 'atmosphere', its all happening in a vacuum.

~~~
gus_massa
It's a very nice site, but the science part is very bad.

For the diffraction experiment it's not necessary to use a microscopic system
like atoms, you can do the experiment in a vacuum chamber. He says that the
diffraction patterns are caused by the heat, but they are preset at low
temperature. Probably doing the experiment in air and heating the system cause
air currents with different refraction index and turbulence that blurs the
patterns.

